# Goat Tallow Soap Recipe?



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't seem to find any recipes that are JUST goat tallow with no other additives like palm oil or coconut oil. 

Is it not possible to make soap with JUST goat tallow and lye?


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't know why you couldn't. I make a plain, basic soap from just beef tallow all the time: clarified tallow, lye, water. I do very small batches as that's what I'm comfortable with. I got my recipe from the book "Back to Basics" and it does not require a scale or a thermometer. I use 1 cup warm melted fat, half a cup cold water and 2 tble spoons lye crystals. Works every time.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Just the info I needed! Thanks so much!


----------

